# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  2011 CMSA Convention

## M2Lou

I am pleased to announce that the 25th Anniversary CMSA convention will be held at the Sheraton Baltimore North hotel in Towson Maryland.

The convention will run from Wednesday, October 12 - Sunday October 17th, 2011.

Stay tuned!

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Sunday ia actually October 16th. I'm planning the trip.

----------


## jblanchard

Just a couple of things to add about the 2011 CMSA convention: 

First, the convention will run from Tuesday, October 11th, through Sunday, October 16th, 2011.  (An instructor's workshop is held on Tuesday.  Everything else really cranks up on Wednesday.)

Second, Towson, Maryland, is technically Baltimore.  The Sheraton hotel is located just inside the Baltimore Beltway on the north side of town and easy to find.  It's nestled between the beautiful campus of Goucher College and Towson Town Center Mall, a huge, indoor mall with lots of shopping and eateries (and accessible by skywalk from the hotel).  

Third, next year's convention will be hosted by the Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra, which, by the way, hosted CMSA's first convention in 1987.  Our website (www.baltimoremandolinorchestra.org) will have information about the convention as it becomes available, so check it out from time to time over the next year if you're interested in coming.  Of course, the CMSA website (www.classicalmandolinsociety.org) will also have information.

Hope to see you here in Baltimore next October! 



Jim Blanchard
Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra

----------


## MLT

I have begun my planning and expect to be there *and* to play in the En Masse this time.

----------


## Willie Poole

Thats just around the beltway from where I live so I`ll be there, the good Lord willing, that is....

        Willie

----------


## albeham

I plan to go also, I live next to the airport, BWI!!  This will be too cool. 

AL 

Yes Willie I am still playing...because of you..Thanks

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Any recent news?

----------


## Jim Garber

Plamen: Hey, I actually might make this one and we can finally meet after all these years. 

Here is the info from the CMSA site (newly renovated, it looks like):




> 2011 CMSA Convention
> 
> The Classical Mandolin Society of America and this year's hosts:
> 
> THE BALTIMORE MANDOLIN ORCHESTRA
> 
> will be holding the 25th Annual CMSA Convention at the Sheraton Baltimore North Hotel, Wednesday, October 12 through Sunday, October 16.
> 
> The 2011 convention will include the 8th Annual Mandolin Instructors Workshop (Tuesday evening, October 11 through Wednesday morning, October 12).
> ...


Also, for those interested, info on the playing contest:




> Norman Levine Memorial Playing Contest Rules
> 
> The Norman Levine Playing Contest, sponsored by the Classical Mandolin Society of America, was established 9 years ago as a way to involve and recognize as many of our talented membership as possible in playing and performing at as high a level as possible. To encourage a high level of performance, cash prizes are awarded:
> 
>     $300 for First Place
>     $200 for Second Place
>     $100 for Third Place
> 
> CONTEST RULES
> ...

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hi Jim,

It will be great if we can meet in Baltimore! What i expect is rather information about the accommodation, participation and any other costs that might be incurred, so that i can make the financial arrangements. May be this information is available somewhere and i just can't find it. If it is not i may contact Lou. I will take the final decision in the next two weeks.

Best,
Plamen

----------


## Jim Garber

There is a link from the 2011 Convention page to the hotel. 

I wonder if CMSA has a special deal for staying at the hotel.

----------


## John Kasley

I anticipate there will be a discounted room rate for CMSA attendee,s as in the past.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> I anticipate there will be a discounted room rate for CMSA attendee,s as in the past.


Exactly! This is what i want to know.

----------


## jblanchard

Check out the Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra's website (www.baltimoremandolinorchestra.org) for the latest details about this year's CMSA convention.  We're featuring orchestras and ensembles this year.  Should be a fabulous event!

Jim Blanchard

----------


## jblanchard

About accommodations:  CMSA members will get a discounted rate at the hotel.  Registration is due to begin in early August.  If you're a CMSA member, you will probably be notified.  If not, check the CMSA or BMO websites for the latest.  There's room in Baltimore for everybody!

Jim Blanchard

----------


## MLT

There is a discounted rate for the hotel.  I have already booked and the convention rate that I received was: 

Rate Plan Description: 
119.00 in US DOLLARS per night
+Taxes
State Room Tax 6.0 Percent Per Room Per Night Not In The Rate
County Room Tax 8.0 Percent Per Room Per Night Not In The Rate

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Is this $ 119.00 per night, the price for a CMSA member? And what would be the price for a non-member? Is this the price for a person or for a (double) room?

----------


## MLT

Plamen,

That is the rate that I am paying for the room with two people (my wife will be attending with me).  While I am am a member of the CMSA, the hotel reservation staff did not ask if I was a member.  I assume that $119/night is the negotiated conference rate.  However, it is only for certain days.  I will actually arrive on the Sunday before the conference and leave the Monday following.  I have different rates for those nights.  For those additional nights, if need them, be sure to ask e reservation staff for any promotional rates they may be offering.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Aha, OK, i got it! Thank you!

----------


## jblanchard

> Is this $ 119.00 per night, the price for a CMSA member? And what would be the price for a non-member? Is this the price for a person or for a (double) room?


Sorry for the confusion.  Yes, that reduced rate is for all convention attendees, not just CMSA members.  If you call to make a reservation, be sure to tell them that you're coming for the CMSA convention.  I believe the rate is for the room.  We're kind of jumping the gun here.  All the registration information should be available in a week or so.

Jim Blanchard
Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra

----------


## Jim Garber

Nice logo for this convention...

----------


## MLT

> Nice logo for this convention...


Agreed!

----------


## Jim Garber

Hey, Jim B: Are there good places for crab near the convention?

----------


## jblanchard

> Hey, Jim B: Are there good places for crab near the convention?


Crab info will be in your registration packet.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Crab info will be in your registration packet.


Excellent. As long as they don't put crabcakes in there.  :Smile:

----------


## vkioulaphides

I must, however, forewarn everyone that an... *ahem*... _exceedingly_ disreputable individual will be this year's Composer-in-Residence. This, for "truth in advertising", and all that.  :Wink: 

See you all there.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Tom Wright

Any US premiers in store from said composer-in-residence? :Wink:

----------


## margora

"Any US premiers in store from said composer-in-residence?"

At least one.  The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is planning on performing Victor's SINFONIA on Friday evening.   This is a US premiere (the piece was premiered in Europe by Het Consort, for whom it was originally written).

----------


## vkioulaphides

... and I have no doubt that it will be a splendid performance.  :Smile:  The PMO is a somewhat larger ensemble than Het Consort, which of course changes the "calculus" of the various sonorities. Each performance thus becomes its own, one-of-a-kind experience.

I have heard from the proverbial yet trusty grapevine that rehearsals have been coming along well. So I have faith. I will leave NYC first thing Friday morning, and work up the appropriate appetite for all things crabby en route.  :Wink:  

Cheers to one and all,

Victor

----------


## jblanchard

> Plamen,
> 
> That is the rate that I am paying for the room with two people (my wife will be attending with me).  While I am am a member of the CMSA, the hotel reservation staff did not ask if I was a member.  I assume that $119/night is the negotiated conference rate.  However, it is only for certain days.  I will actually arrive on the Sunday before the conference and leave the Monday following.  I have different rates for those nights.  For those additional nights, if need them, be sure to ask e reservation staff for any promotional rates they may be offering.


MLT,

Please see PM from me.

Jim Blanchard
Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra
CMSA 2011 convention host committee co-chair

----------


## MLT

Jim,

Pm and separate message sent.

----------


## albeham

Are we all going to meet somewhere? 
I live by BWI so its a small trip for me. The weekend is taken up with Boy Scout event. But I plan on taking a few hours if not a day off to see it . 

A L

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Any news? Are the registration materials available already?

----------


## jblanchard

> Any news? Are the registration materials available already?


If you're a member of CMSA and you don't have an e-mail address in CMSA's membership records, hard copies of the registration materials are in the mail to you now.  Online registration at the CMSA website is taking somewhat longer than expected to set up.  You should be able to register online by the end of the week.

Jim Blanchard
Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra
CMSA 2011 convention host committee co-chair

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hi,

I will join the CMSA Convention in Baltimore. Airplane ticket already purchased. I'm travelling alone and was wondering if someone is willing to share a room with me? As far as i understood the price is for a double room. I intend to stay from Wednesday (12.10.) till Sunday (16.10.) - four nights. PM or E-mail me.

Best,
Plamen

----------


## jblanchard

Online registration for the 2011 CMSA convention in Baltimore is now available at the CMSA website (http://www.classicalmandolinsociety.org/)

Jim Blanchard
Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra

----------


## margora

"Online registration for the 2011 CMSA convention in Baltimore is now available at the CMSA website (http://www.classicalmandolinsociety.org/)"

This is true but when I tried to register a few minutes ago I discovered there was no way to sign up for the open mic, which I am sure is not the intention.

----------


## jblanchard

This is true but when I tried to register a few minutes ago I discovered there was no way to sign up for the open mic, which I am sure is not the intention.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for pointing this out.  I've passed it on to the CMSA webmaster.  Hopefully it will get fixed soon.  The open mic is scheduled for Saturday over lunch.  You will also be able to sign up at the convention by Thursday.

Jim Blanchard
Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra

----------


## margora

The open mic is scheduled for Saturday over lunch. You will also be able to sign up at the convention by Thursday"

That's nice, but some people, like myself, won't arrive until late Thursday or early Fridah AM and need a way of singing up for the open mic in advance.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hm, so there is no way for me to register for the Convention unless i'm a member of CMSA. Is that correct?

----------


## jblanchard

> Hm, so there is no way for me to register for the Convention unless i'm a member of CMSA. Is that correct?


That is correct:  CMSA membership is required for all convention attendees.

----------


## jblanchard

> The open mic is scheduled for Saturday over lunch. You will also be able to sign up at the convention by Thursday"
> That's nice, but some people, like myself, won't arrive until late Thursday or early Fridah AM and need a way of singing up for the open mic in advance.


The option to sign up for open mic online was an error.  It is being removed from the CMSA website.  Open mic sign-up will be at the convention registration desk.  If you can't get there by Thursday to sign up, please PM me and let me know and I'll get your name on the list.

Jim Blanchard
Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra
Convention host committee co-chair

----------


## wundo

Who will be some of the vendors at the convention?

----------


## jblanchard

> Who will be some of the vendors at the convention?


Wundo,

Can you ask again in a couple of weeks?  We're just starting to line up vendors.  Thanks.

Jim Blanchard
BMO

----------


## jblanchard

We have a fact sheet that spells out some of the details about this year's CMSA convention and contains registration forms.  It's attached here (I hope).  It's also available as a link at the bottom of the CMSA website homepage (click on "click to view/print the registration forms").

Jim Blanchard
BMO

----------


## AaronWeinstein

Ill be playing a solo concert of jazz chord-melody goodies at this years CMSA convention.

Im offering private lessons during the convention for anyone interested in working on chord-melody, comping ideas, playing over changes, or if you ask really nicely, tying a bow tie (with your eyes opened or closed).

If youd like to schedule a lesson, please contact me at AaronWeinstein@aol.com

Thanks!

----------


## joebrent

I'm also playing a short concert, doing workshops on tremolo technique and jazz improv, and offering private lessons in classical technique or jazz improv. I'm also playing a full-length solo concert at An Die Musik in Baltimore on Thursday night at 8. You can contact me via PM or on the Facetubes.

----------


## AaronWeinstein

Hi Joe, really looking forward to hearing you!  Best, Aaron

----------


## joebrent

Looking forward to seeing you (again) too!

----------


## jblanchard

With yesterday's addition of jazz mandolinist Aaron Weinstein, our list of performers for the 2011 CMSA convention in Baltimore is pretty well firmed up.  We're featuring quite a few mandolin orchestras and ensembles from the mid-Atlantic region as well as individual performers.  Here's the list as it stands now:
The Mandoleers from Arlington, Virginia
The Philadelphia Mandolin and Guitar Ensemble
The Pittsburgh Mandolin Orchestra
The Providence Mandolin Orchestra
The Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra
A combined ensemble of players from the Long Island Mandolin and Guitar Orchestra and Mandophonics from southwest Florida
The En Masse Orchestra under the baton of Dr. Jim Bates
The Baltimore Mandolin Quartet
MandoKids (children from the Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra's youth program)
Composer-in-residence Victor Kioulaphides
Chris Acquavella
Joe Brent
Aaron Weinstein
And...we're expecting a couple of special guests to attend our convention too.

Chris, Joe and Aaron will all be giving not-to-be-missed workshops, and there will be other workshops as well.  You will be able to choose from up to 22 workshops.

There will be an open mic, a solo playing contest, and plenty of opportunities to do some late-night jamming and sight reading.

Most activities and concerts will take place at the hotel (Sheraton Baltimore North Hotel in Towson, Maryland).  Our Saturday concert (BMO, Chris, and En Masse Orchestra) will be held at the 1,000-seat Kraushaar Auditorium on the campus of Goucher College, which is right next door to the hotel.  Come on out for this concert.  We want to fill the hall!

The dates of the convention are 12-16 October.  There are a few more details at www.baltimoremandolinorchestra.org.  

You can register for the convention online at the CMSA website, www.classicalmandolinsociety.org.  If you register before Monday, 19 September, you'll save money.

Hope to see you all here in Charm City next month!

Jim Blanchard
Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra
CMSA 2011 convention host committee co-chair
(PM me if you have any specific questions)



before sun 19 sep

----------


## Jim Garber

I just checked with the Hotel to make reservations and they informed me that there are no rooms available at all for Friday October 14. All the other days are available.

My friend and I were just planning to come up for Friday thru Sunday.

Is this possible? Has anyone else had this problem? Seems odd that only one day is booked.

----------


## margora

"Is this possible?"

Friday night is the MO orchestra event with the Providence and Pittsburgh groups.  Some members of the PMO are going to the convention just for this and therefore are staying only on Friday night; I imagine that is true of Pittsburgh as well.  This may account for the hotel being full on Friday.

----------


## Jim Garber

Ah... an explanation. Lou said they would check and, if necessary, make arrangements with other hotels. I am waiting to see.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

I sent an E-mail to the hotel in the morning. I want to book the four nights - from Wednesday till Sunday. I asked how to proceed, so that i can pay the preferential price of USD 119 per double room. No answer so far. If Friday night is sold out at the Sheraton hotel, then i'm also waiting for the information about an alternative hotel. Still looking for another CMSA Convention attendee to share the accomodation costs.

Plamen

----------


## Jim Garber

Plamen: I will let you know as soon as I know something. Ideally it would be better to be at the hotel. Unless there is one within walking distance it will be a pain to be elsewhere.

----------


## JeffD

Google maps shows a couple of hotels within a couple of thousand feet, and more a bit further.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hi Jim,

Thank you very much! Of course, the best option would be to stay at the Sheraton hotel with the other mando friends, but if there are no more free rooms left, then i will have to find something else.

Best,
Plamen

----------


## Jim Garber

it would also be good if CMSA can have an arrangement/discount with the other hotels as well. I checked out regular rate for the Sheraton and it is somewhere around $300 per night otherwise.

----------


## John Goodin

The latest word from President Lou follows:

"1) It appears that we will have record attendance at the 2011 Baltimore CMSA convention.

2) The Sheraton North hotel is sold out for Friday and Saturday nights.

3) We are working on an alternative hotel and will let you know the new arrangements as soon as we can."

I'm sure that Jim or one of us in the loop will provide follow-up info on alternate hotel arrangements as it becomes known. 

With the stellar lineup and the large number of registrants this promises to be one of the best conventions ever!

John G.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Google maps shows a couple of hotels within a couple of thousand feet, and more a bit further.


While we are waiting... for your amusement. Nearest on google maps: 

Americas Best Value Inn Towson: (comment: "This was one of the creepest place I've ever been to")

The other choice: Towson Veterinary Hospital and Dog & Cat Hotel

Hmmmmmmmm.... :Disbelief:

----------


## jblanchard

Some CMSA convention news:

Hotel issues are being worked on furiously.  We hope to have some resolution by Friday or Monday.

We have heard that some CMSA Convention registrants have not received the music for the En Masse Orchestra.  If you registered as a “player” for the convention, you should have received your music by now.  Here’s the list of orchestra selections:   
•        Czardas D’Amour
•        Ben Hur Overture
•        Hues of Dusk
•        Swimming Down the Stars
•        Lied ohne Worte
•        Ceilidh - 5 movements (Note:  The music for this piece had to be ordered from Germany and may have been delayed.  And another note:  For mandola players – our transcriber is still working on the C-clef and “transposed” music for you – this should be in your hands by the end of next week.  You should have all the other selections.)  

If you haven’t gotten the orchestra music you expected, please contact Vicki Chouinard right away:  l_chouinard@visi.com or call 612-724-6009.  

For all convention attendees, here’s a note about the convention concerts:  

If you know of anyone who may want to attend our En Masse Concert at 7:30 pm, Saturday, October 15, here is some information that may be useful.  The location is the Kraushaar Auditorium on the Goucher College campus, just a short walk or drive from the Sheraton hotel.  Since the college ordinarily offers concerts to the public at no charge, CMSA is honoring this policy.  While donations will, of course, be welcome, people are also welcome to attend without contributing anything but enthusiastic applause.  

Seating is first-come, first-served, so there are no tickets to buy.  Friends and family can just show up.  Besides the En Masse orchestra, the evening line-up will include a 30-minute set by professional classical mandolinist Chris Acquavella, a set by the Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra, and a warm up set by members of the BMO's youth program, Mando for Kids, as we settle into the auditorium. 

This year all concerts and playing exhibitions at the hotel will also be free.  The MandoKids will be appearing before the Friday evening concert as well as the—previously mentioned—Saturday concert.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Hotel issues are being worked on furiously.  We hope to have some resolution by Friday or Monday.


Thanks for the update, Jim. It is good to know what is going on. Keep us posted on further developments.

----------


## JeffD

I have stayed at an Americas Best Value Inn - and its definitely not a Sheraton. Creepy? Hmmm. Low end, yea.  But when the plan is to have so much fun you are exhausted and need just a bed to scuttle your body, they work fine. The one's I have stayed at anyway.

----------


## Jim Garber

Thanks, Jeff. I started looking in the area for other possibilities and there seem to be some tho I am not sure which ones have available rooms. There seem to be a few that have reasonable rates. I may just reserve if there is a cancellation policy. It would prob be better to be in a place with other convention goers so that we can get rides back and forth.

----------


## jblanchard

Today's (15 Sep) update on the Sheraton hotel in Baltimore (from Lou Chouinard):

1)      We have identified the problem with the Sheraton hotel and are pursuing a number of solutions.

2)      If you have a reservation at the Sheraton for Tuesday – Thursday or Wednesday – Thursday and want to get a reservation at the Sheraton for Friday and Saturday, please send your reservation number and room type to Lou Chouinard at l_chouinard@visi.com.

3)      If you have not made reservations at the Sheraton waiting for a solution to the weekend issue, please make a reservation for the days you can and send the reservation information to Lou.

 We'll keep you posted as we find out any additional news.

Jim Blanchard

----------


## Jim Garber

When I last called (last weekend) there was a room available for Saturday but not Friday. I did not want to book it since it would be a pain to have to stay at two different hotels for two nights or i wasn't sure about cancelling one (if I would lose money that way).

----------


## Jim Garber

I checked on the Sheraton site and when I plugged in Friday and Saturday a msg came up and said the hotel was full.

----------


## jblanchard

This just in from Lou Chouinard, CMSA President:

Quote.  Today we were notified by the Sheraton Baltimore North that they were able to make reservations for everyone who had been identified as needing rooms for Friday and Saturday.  Our thanks go to the staff of the Sheraton Baltimore North for working with us to make this all possible.

The Sheraton Baltimore North is full for Friday and Saturday nights and the CMSA reserved block of 100 rooms is also sold out.

If you wish to attend the Baltimore convention and need a hotel reservation, please contact Lou Chouinard at CMSAPresident@ClassicalMandolinSociety.org for information on the over-flow hotel.   Plenty of rooms are still available there.  Unquote.

My personal advice for future CMSA conventions:  book your hotel room early!

Jim Blanchard
Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra

----------


## joebrent

Just a few quick announcements -- in addition to the regularly scheduled CMSA activities, I'm doing some extra credit work. If you'd like to start your morning on Wednesday Oct. 12th with an espresso shot of mandolin, I'm playing with Jewel on Live With Regis and Kelly at 9am, then hopping a train to Baltimore, hopefully in time for the 3pm orchestra rehearsal! Then Thursday, Chris Acquavella and I are playing a full program of solo and duo mandolin music at An Die Musik, a recital hall in downtown Baltimore. This will be a longer program than our CMSA recitals and will feature a lot of music we won't be playing there, including the world premiere of a new mandolin duo by Mannes composition professor David Loeb. An Die Musik is a really beautiful venue, hope to see lots of you there!

----------


## jblanchard

List of workshop topics and presenters at CMSA 2011 (timetable still being worked out):

First of all, FYI, we have about 140 people signed up to play in the en masse orchestra this year!!

Baroque & Classical Repertoire:  Solo, Duet and Trio - Chris Acquavella
Romantic & Contemporary Repteroire:  Solo, Duet and Trio - Chris Acquavella
Parking Lot Exercises - Carlo Aonzo
American Classical Solo Mandolin - Carlo Aonzo
Taking Your Orchestra to the Next Level:  Ideas for Players and Conductors - Jim Bates
Rhythm From All Angles - Jim Bates
How to Learn Jazz Improvisation - Joe Brent
Tremolo Technique - Joe Brent
Fun With Mandocellos - Chaim Caron
Mandolin for Kids Curriculum - Children's Education Committee
Lutherie Myths and a Few Facts - Dave Cohen
Small Ensemble Music of Victor Kioulaphides - Mark Davis
Arrangers' Roundtable - Jonathan Jensen
Chord Melody:  What, Why and How - Aaron Weinstein

Plus, there will be some after-hours sight reading and possibly a couple of other late-night surprises.

Jim Blanchard
BMO

----------


## jblanchard

Tentative list of vendors at CMSA 2011:

1.  Emory Knode from Appalachian Bluegrass (the biggest mandolin dealer in the Baltimore area) and Tim Finch of Eastman mandolins are going to combine forces and timeshare a table
2.  Walt Kuhlman of Gypsy's music (builder)
3.  Mark Bluett of Bluett Brothers (builder)
4.  Dave Cohen of Cohen Musical Instruments (builder)
5.  We (the BMO) will have a couple of tables with a bunch of music and CDs (and maybe an instrument or two) from folks who can't come but want to display and sell.

We're still working on getting other vendors.

Jim Blanchard
BMO

----------


## jblanchard

LATE NEWS REGARDING THE LACK OF AVAILABILITY OF ROOMS AT THE SHERATON HOTEL, FROM THE CMSA PRESIDENT, OCT 4th.

CMSA has negotiated a $79.00 per night rate with the Best Western Plus - Towson / Baltimore North Hotel & Suites.

The address is 1100 Cromwell Bridge Road, Towson, MD 21286.  This is 1.6 miles from the Sheraton hotel.

This rate includes free parking, free breakfast, and complimentary wireless internet.

To make reservations, call 410-823-4410 and identify yourself as a CMSA convention attendee.

For those of you who are still hoping to get into the Sheraton, we are still working on that request and will notify you as soon as we get any additional information from the Sheraton.

Jim Blanchard, for Lou Chouinard

----------


## John Goodin

Does anyone have advice on how best to travel from BWI to the Sheraton? The hotel gives an estimated taxi fare of $42 but the BWI Airport Taxi page estimates the fare at $73. I see there is a light rail option but I'm not sure what would be the best station to stop at. I seem to remember someone saying that the hotel shuttle will pick people up at the light rail station but I can't find that info anymore. What to do?

John G.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

I'm the last person to give you an idea how to reach the Sheraton from BWI, but as far as i was researching the travel options from Washington to Baltimore, i found out that the nearest public station to the hotel is the Penn Station. You can reach it by the light rail and it is also the cheapest option. There is also a free shuttle to the BWI train station. With the train you can reach the Penn Station for few dollars. The distance from Penn Station to the Sheraton North is about six miles. I think taking a taxi from Penn Station should be a good option or at least this is what i'm going to do unless there is a better option.

See you soon, John!

Best,
Plamen

----------


## jblanchard

> Does anyone have advice on how best to travel from BWI to the Sheraton? The hotel gives an estimated taxi fare of $42 but the BWI Airport Taxi page estimates the fare at $73. I see there is a light rail option but I'm not sure what would be the best station to stop at. I seem to remember someone saying that the hotel shuttle will pick people up at the light rail station but I can't find that info anymore. What to do?
> 
> John G.


John,

I put travel tips on how to get to the hotel in the August issue of the Mandolin Journal.

Jim Blanchard
BMO

----------


## John Goodin

Jim, thanks for reminding me. I knew I had seen this somewhere. Plamen, you might contact Jim privately for the info on how to get there from Penn Station.

John G.

----------


## Jeff Hoelter

> I'm the last person to give you an idea how to reach the Sheraton from BWI, but as far as i was researching the travel options from Washington to Baltimore, i found out that the nearest public station to the hotel is the Penn Station. You can reach it by the light rail and it is also the cheapest option. There is also a free shuttle to the BWI train station. With the train you can reach the Penn Station for few dollars. The distance from Penn Station to the Sheraton North is about six miles. I think taking a taxi from Penn Station should be a good option or at least this is what i'm going to do unless there is a better option.
> 
> See you soon, John!
> 
> Best,
> Plamen


This definitely sounds like the best way to go, if you are not renting a car. Lots of taxis at Penn Station. It will also avoid traffic if you arrive during rush hour.

Jeff

----------


## joebrent

Dear conventionaires --

Just a reminder, Chris Acquavella and I are playing a concert at a Baltimore recital hall called An Die Musik on Thursday night. We'd sure love it if you could come, because we're playing a longer program than our recitals at CMSA, including some duets and a world premiere of a new mandolin duet by David Loeb. If we do see you there, it will make me so happy I might even make this face:

----------


## Jim Garber

Wow, Brian Dean is surely represented by you two. I won;t get there until Friday, so I will miss your appearance Thursday. See you later.

----------


## joebrent

Hehe, sometimes it's hard to believe the same guy made all three of those instruments.

----------


## Jim Garber

I will be at the convention from Friday on. I am looking fwd to meeting and re-meeting whoever can make it. I have also rented a table in the sales are and might spend a bunch of time hanging there. Come by and say hello.

A big thanks to Lou and Vicki and Jim Blanchard and everyone else who is pitching in to organize this convention. 

BTW everyone should know that even tho Classical is in the title, it is not solely a classical music oriented event. There will be lots of other music and really is directed toward all mandolin enthusiasts.

Tons of info here.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Having rented a sales-table, Jim... what will you be selling? While this is not the Classifieds section, of course, I don't think it would be unethical to mention, in some broad outline, what sort of thing(s) may be _on_ that table. I, for one, am curious...

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Jim Garber

Prob a few instruments of the bowlback (and other) persuasions and possibly some printed copies of OOP music (if I can get my act together). 

Possibly some Victor K fan club memorabilia -- tee shirts, coffee mugs, chip bag closers and the like.  :Smile:

----------


## Jim Garber

There are some exciting workshops. I hope I don't miss any good ones.




> There will be a number of informative workshops on a variety of mandolin-related topics.  The tentative workshop lineup as of September 27 is as follows (timetables still to be detrmined):
> 
> Baroque & Classical Repertoire: Solo, Duet and Trio - Chris Acquavella
> Romantic & Contemporary Repteroire: Solo, Duet and Trio - Chris Acquavella
> Parking Lot Exercises - Carlo Aonzo
> American Classical Solo Mandolin - Carlo Aonzo
> Taking Your Orchestra to the Next Level: Ideas for Players and Conductors - Jim Bates
> Rhythm From All Angles - Jim Bates
> How to Learn Jazz Improvisation - Joe Brent
> ...

----------


## vkioulaphides

> Possibly some Victor K fan club memorabilia -- tee shirts, coffee mugs, chip bag closers and the like.


 :Laughing:  Gosh... I never knew such things _existed_, Jim.  :Laughing:  

I will make sure to visit your booth, my friend, illuminated as it will be by your ever gregarious smile from behind the counter.  :Smile: 

Cheers,


Victor

----------


## Jim Garber

Any more info on the schedule for workshops? There are some great ones that appeal to me, esp the Aaron Weinstein one. I hope he is offering it after I get there.

----------


## jblanchard

Here's the workshop sked as it stands now.  

The AM sessions go from 10:00-11:15 on Thursday, Friday and Saturday.  

The PM sessions go from 1:30-2:45 on Wednesday, 1:15-2:30 on Thursday, and 1:40-2:45 on Friday.

Baroque & Classical Repertoire: Solo, Duet and Trio - Chris Acquavella.  Friday AM.
Romantic & Contemporary Repteroire: Solo, Duet and Trio - Chris Acquavella.  Saturday AM.
Parking Lot Exercises - Carlo Aonzo.  Thursday AM.
American Classical Solo Mandolin - Carlo Aonzo.  Thursday PM.
Taking Your Orchestra to the Next Level: Ideas for Players and Conductors - Jim Bates.  Thursday AM.
Rhythm From All Angles - Jim Bates.  Saturday AM.
How to Learn Jazz Improvisation - Joe Brent.  Thursday AM.
Tremolo Technique - Joe Brent.  Friday PM.
Fun With Mandocellos - Chaim Caron.  Friday PM.
Mandolin for Kids Curriculum - Children's Education Committee.  Thursday PM.
Lutherie Myths and a Few Facts - Dave Cohen.  Friday AM.
Small Ensemble Music of Victor Kioulaphides - Mark Davis and Victor Kioulaphides.  Saturday AM.
Arrangers' Roundtable - Jonathan Jensen.  Friday PM.
Sight Reading - Antonina Nigrelli.  Wednesday PM.
Sight Reading - Antonina Nigrelli.  Thursday PM.
Chord Melody: What, Why and How - Aaron Weinstein.  Friday AM.

Jim, you'll have to leave really early or drive really fast to get here for Aaron's workshop!

We're looking forward to seeing you all here in Baltimore on Wednesday (or Tuesday evening, if you're coming for Chris Acquavella's teachers and techniques workshop.)

Jim Blanchard
Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra
CMSA 2011 convention host committee co-chair

----------


## brunello97

> Gosh... I never knew such things _existed_, Jim.  
> 
> I will make sure to visit your booth, my friend, illuminated as it will be by your ever gregarious smile from behind the counter. 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Victor


Man, you guys just make it too easy for me.  Perfect timing for an afternoon coffee break.. 

Mick

----------


## Jim Garber

> Man, you guys just make it too easy for me.  Perfect timing for an afternoon coffee break….. 
> 
> Mick


Lovely... I will take two (one for the office).  :Smile:

----------


## vkioulaphides

You guys are too much...  :Laughing: 

*ahem*  :Redface: 

Back to our regular programming...

----------


## Jim Garber

> Here's the workshop sked as it stands now.


Thanks again, Jim for keeping us up to date. Unless I drove thru the night I guess I will miss Aaron's workshop. oh well, there is plenty of other great stuff.

----------


## Dan Hoover

so close but far away..would love to find time this week to do at least 1 day..argghhh..

----------


## Jim Garber

Hope to see some of you there. Very quiet on this thread, so I assume that those at the Convention are busy having fun and listening and playing music. Leaving tomorrow, driving my brains out and hope to get there by the afternoon to not miss too much more. I will report back.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

I was also hoping to hear from some of the attendees to see how the convention is going.  Would love to see some photos of the gathering. Have fun everyone - wish I could be there

----------


## Jim Garber

I only have a stupid phone and a cheapo digital camera so will have to wait until Sunday night or Monday to post.

----------


## John Goodin

A couple of highlights from the convention so far: 

on Wed. evening at 10:00 the trio of Carlo Aonzo, Chris Acquavella and Joe Brent appeared as a panel to discuss the current state of the mandolin in North America. They each had important observations about the current situation (mostly things are good but could be much better) and ideas (the importance of education, especially for youth, the need for higher educational opportunities, comparisons to the state of the classical guitar 40 years ago, etc.) and President Lou had his hands full trying to monitor an outpouring of ideas and observations from the dozens of people who were in attendance at that late hour.

last night (Thurs., just a few hours ago) Jim Bates led over 50 CMSA members in a performance of Terry Riley's minimalist manifesto "In C". Following, for my money, the best ever CMSA playing contest ever (sorry that I don't have the winners names at hand), sometime after 10 again, Jim handed us all a copy of the score and a sheet of instructions. He then led us through a quick read of all 53 melody fragments and then provided a steady eighth note clave as we jumped in. I suspect that most of us had never played, or even heard, the piece before but it was a great experience. Hopefully it will happen again at some future convention.

Both of these special events were in addition to the regular programming of wonderful concerts and inspiring workshops.

This year's evening concerts are free to the public so if you are in the region you can still come to hear the Friday concert featuring the Baltimore Mandolin Quartet, the Pittsburgh Mandolin Orchestra and the Providence Mandolin Orchestra which will be held here in the hotel (Sheraton North, Towson, MD) or the Saturday night show featuring the host Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra, a set from Chris Acquavella and what promises to be a 140-160 member En Masse Orchestra which will be presented at Kraushaar Auditorium on the Goucher College campus.

A long day of rehearsals, workshops and great music is ahead but that's my report for now.

John G.

----------


## MLT

We had a fabulous En Masse Orchestra last night, Jim Bates is a great leader.  There were also great performances by the Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra, Chris Acquavella, and of course the "Mando Kids" program here in Baltimore.  The venue at Goucher (sp?) College was also fabulous.   

It was great meeting Jim Garber, Elena Como, Joe Brett, and Victor K--just how should we be pronouncing your name?--K.  It was also great getting seeing others that I met last year, John G, Chris A, Jon R., and all of the others.

A huge thank you to all of the members of the Baltimore organization for hosting a great event.

----------


## David Miller

I had an awesome time attending my first CMSA (hopefully there will be many more). What a great energy to those few days, and it was wonderful also to put faces to so many of the names I have seen here in the cafe! Now, time to get to work on all of those things I learned during the convention...

----------


## Jonathan

Hi all - I'm going to try to attach a picture of the en masse orchestra rehearsing at Kraushaar Auditorium.  The sound of 150 players in that resonant hall was amazing!

----------


## MMDavis

Kudos to Lou Chouinard and his crew of tireless CMSA members who organized and kept this amazing Convention up and running.  Most impressive!

----------


## vkioulaphides

I'm still too deeply immersed in that dizzy, giddy, post-conference buzz to comment plus my so-called "reality" is beckoning.  :Confused:  Funny, how many things fall behind, come loose, or otherwise unravel during a mere three-day absence...

For now, suffice it to say that I am ENORMOUSLY thankful and honored to have been this year's Composer-in-Residence, and cannot find the words by which to adequately thank, praise, or otherwise congratulate each and every participant, each and every CMSA-officer, each and every friend and mando-colleague who put his/her heart and soul into what amounted to an unforgettable weekend. Thank you, all!

I look forward to our future together...  :Smile: 

Cheers to one and all,

Victor

----------


## MLT

> Hi all - I'm going to try to attach a picture of the en masse orchestra rehearsing at Kraushaar Auditorium.  The sound of 150 players in that resonant hall was amazing!


Yes it was.  thanks for posting the picture.

----------


## vkioulaphides

While memory is still fresh, I ought to give due mention and well deserved praise to all the wonderful performers who so delighted their audiences (Yours Truly first and foremost) with their excellent playing.

Of Friday night, the Providence Mandolin Orchestra, directed by Mark Davis, gave the U.S. premiere of my *Sinfonia a pizzico*, in a thoughtful, artful interpretation that amply showcased the maturity and sensitivity of this fine orchestra.

Saturday morning, in a workshop organized by tireless Mark Davis, there was a plethora of performances, each one excellent in its own, particular way:

Robert Margo performed my *Suite for Ali* with the magical air of a lutenist's fantasy; this was my first time hearing this work in a live performance. Joe Brent gave an appropriately jagged, spirited performance of *De Grote Markt*, accompanied by Mark Davis on guitar; while this is originally a composition for unaccompanied mandolin, Mark provided a colorful, delicately shaded harmonic accompaniment. Then Joe proceeded to play my *Capricho Tropical* with so much flair and character that you could feel the Caribbean breeze wafting through the room. This was an unforgettable performance for me, an all-time favorite; the spice and flavor that Joe put into that score was simply dazzling, something to smile about for years to come.

Mark and Beverly Davis gave the U.S. premiere of my *Sonata Marittima*; both they and I have lived most of our lives by the sea, so there was a magical, subliminal connection to the maritime character of the music. Continuing with yet more "Water Music", Mark and Beverly were joined by David Miller, another fine mandolinist (and all around great guy) in the world premiere of my *Seagulls over the East River*, which I wrote expressly for them this past summer. I trust that I was not alone in "seeing" the seagulls (Mark and David), gracefully air-gliding on the thermal waves above the flowing river (courtesy of Beverly and her guitar). The same trio whipped up a happy storm with my *Toccata Scarlattiana*, in a sort of "hybrid version" between the original mandolin duo and the _Quartetto Classico_ score, from which Mark extrapolated a sparse yet effective guitar part.

We then all joined in a collegial reading of my *Passacaglia Pizzicata*, a very happy occasion for me to get close to all my friends and mando-colleagues. I don't think much of the stereotypical (but false) image of the composer, distant, aloof, lost in his reveries, detached from the actual, hands-on music-making. I'd rather be picking… ;-)

On Saturday evening, Chris Acquavella gave a spectacular performance of my *Diferencias* in the course of a recital that wowed and dazzled each and everyone in that huge, full-to-the-rim auditorium. Simply amazing, how well the mandolin carried: sitting in the second-from-last row, waaaaaaaaaaaaay up, hanging from the rafters as it were, I could hear every little nuance, every little shading of tone-- coming from an unaccompanied, unamplified mandolin! Food for thought, for all of us, mandolinists, composers, concert producers/presenters alike.

Finally the conference's En Masse Orchestra, expertly directed by Jim Bates, gave a truly sublime performance of my *Hues of Dusk*. I couldn't have been happier with Jim's sensitive, well-paced, finely honed interpretation. And, of course, the sound of 140 plucked instruments in such a sparse, less-is-more, "atmospheric" score was a sheer wonder. 

I hope I am not forgetting anyone or anything… Please accept my warmest, most enthusiastic congratulations, all of you!

Three cheers for all,

Victor

----------


## jblanchard

CMSA 2011 en masse orchestra, with Jim Bates, takes a bow.

Attachment 77358

Sorry, I tried to attach a photo, but couldn't figure out how to do it.

----------


## vkioulaphides

While thanking and congratulating all _performers_, I must not be remiss in doing the same for all _administrators_, such as Jim B., without whose tireless efforts and inexhaustible kindness none of this great success would have been possible.

*another round of applause*

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Jim Garber

> Sorry, I tried to attach a photo, but couldn't figure out how to do it.


Jim, check out these instructions: How to Post an Image.

----------


## MLT

Posting for Jim B.  Here is a photo of the Classical Mandolin Society of America's 2011 En Masse Orchestra, Dr. Jim Bates conducting.

----------


## vkioulaphides

In addition to the impressive _visual_ documentation that has been retained of that august event, the _aural_ effect was truly amazing. Upon coming out on the stage, Maestro Jim Bates joked with the audience about the orchestra having to take a minute-or-so to tune those 2,800 strings.  :Laughing:  There are no words by which to describe the actual _sonority_ of those myriad plucked strings.  :Mandosmiley:  Such a thrill!

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## MLT

I have posted (with Victor's permission) a video of the En Masse Orchestra's performance of _"Hues of Dusk"_ over in this thread:  

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...274#post978274

----------


## MLT

I have posted (with Jonathan's permission) another video of the En Masse Orchestra's performance during the 25th Anniversary Gala Concert.  This video is of "Swimming Down the Stars" and is posted over in this thread: http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ncerts-of-Note

----------


## jblanchard

A bunch of photos from the 2011 convention in Baltimore have just been posted on the CMSA website.

http://www.classicalmandolinsociety....011-photos.asp

Jim Blanchard
Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra

----------


## margora

Jim,
I tried to access the photos on the CSMA website and failed completely.   Something is wrong with the posting.

----------


## Jim Garber

Bob: There are hundreds of pictures on that one page. I got the page and they take a while to load. Are you getting an error msg?

Ironically, i did not get there until Friday, so I don't think there is any proof of my being there.  :Smile:

----------


## margora

Jim (Garber),

Well, I got some of the photos to download on my Iphone, still can't get it to work on the PC, whatever.

You definitely were there.  I saw you.

ram

----------


## jblanchard

Other people have had trouble viewing the photos too.  I can't explain it, since I can view them all right.  Maybe go directly to the CMSA website homepage and click on "2011 Convention Photos" ???

Jim G., a little over halfway down through the photos there's a picture of a double-thumbs-up Victor K.  Next to him is proof that you were there.

Jim B.

----------


## margora

"Maybe go directly to the CMSA website homepage and click on "2011 Convention Photos""

Tried it, twice.   Doesn't work either.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Jim G., a little over halfway down through the photos there's a picture of a double-thumbs-up Victor K.  Next to him is proof that you were there.


Phew!!!

----------


## MLT

> Other people have had trouble viewing the photos too.  I can't explain it, since I can view them all right.  Maybe go directly to the CMSA website homepage and click on "2011 Convention Photos" ???
> 
> Jim G., a little over halfway down through the photos there's a picture of a double-thumbs-up Victor K.  Next to him is proof that you were there.
> 
> Jim B.


Jim, what browser are you using.  I am using IE 9 and I only see Red X's where images should be.  I tried flipping to compatibility mode as well and this did not work either.  However, they pop right up on my iPad (Safari browser).

----------


## Jim Garber

I use Firefox on PC and Safari on the Mac and have no problems with either.

----------


## CMSAWebmaster

Hi All,

Several folks have reported difficulty loading the 2011 Convention photo page.

I have broken this page up into 11 smaller pages with navigation buttons.  This should hopefully solve the problem for those of you with slower internet connections, which I believe is the difficulty.

Regards

David Betts
 - CMSA Webmaster

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> I am using IE 9 and I only see Red X's where images should be.


Same here with IE 8 :-( Will try the Firefox at home. Hope it works.

----------


## margora

Firefox works.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> Firefox works.


Yes! Great pics! It was a fantastic event. I hope i can make it next year too.

----------


## Tom Wright

> Hi All,
> 
> Several folks have reported difficulty loading the 2011 Convention photo page.
> 
> I have broken this page up into 11 smaller pages with navigation buttons.  This should hopefully solve the problem for those of you with slower internet connections, which I believe is the difficulty.
> 
> Regards
> 
> David Betts
>  - CMSA Webmaster


My Firefox works, my IE 8 does not. Not sure why that is so, but I note that the pictures could probably have been compressed harder, 250Kb is big for a 640x424 pixel image.

Ideally, a gallery page posts thumbnails as links to bigger files, so the page itself is not very large. Usually stuff like 150x100, jpeg'ed to be about 25K.

Someday I'll make it to one.

----------

